# rock formations and coloring



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm new at doing scenery........ok I'm doing rock molds, drop ceiling tiles that are stacked and foam board, problem is that the plaster rock molds are white and the stacked ceiling tiles and the foam board are differen't colors not matching the plaster on the molds which look good......! should I paint the stacked ceiling tiles and foam board latex white? trying to get the same coloration as the plaster rock molds. need your help guys on this problem... thanks!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

What color do you want the rocks to be? Rocks are rarely ever one color and unless you are modeling the cliffs of Dover they are rarely white.

I live in the Pacific Northwest and the rocks here are mainly baserock from the mountains. It is not very colorful usually just some shades of grey and darker grey. GO some where like CA and you will see alot of reds, white, yellow, orange, pink and other colors like that and it is all in lines because the rock there is sedimentry rock. They are very pretty and all sorts of colors. Mid south there is alot of brown to red coloring in the rock and going farther east you start to get coal mixed in and the brown becomes black and grey again. I cant comment much on the northern parts of the country since I have yet to have the opportunity to drive across country in the north but from pictures I have studied the rocks there are mainly baserock and granite which can be a light grey to golden brown usually not striped. 

So what are you trying to accomplish with your rocks, if we know that we may be able to help you better.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Paint can certainly blend things in, but ...

It's a rare thing to see large swaths of white rock in nature. (Dover excluded!) Are you sure you want to match the white, rather than painting the whole lot together in more common earth tones?

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ha ha ... Massey and I just posted nearly the same thinking ... Dover and all!

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OH and one more thing. A fun thing to see and possibly model if you are going some where south is the KT boundry that is so easy to see there. It is that band of black almost coal looking dirt that signified when the meteor hit the Yukatan (sp sorry) penninsula in Mexico. That boundry line can be found all over the world but it is pretty easy to spot in the southern states, you can see it driving down I 95 and I 40. The farther west and north you go the harder it is to see and you usually have to dig quite a bit to find it. It could be an interesting thing to have in your scenery and see if any one picks it out.

Massey


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*painting rock formations*

Massy the plaster molds I painted look great just having problems of the paint absorbing into the ceiling tiles which I'm using for stacked rock ledges and the foam board is my main base but I have it stacked and molded but it also don't hold color...... should I paint the ceiling tiles and the foam board white like the white plaster molded rocks? I want the same colors as I have on the white plaster molds.......... I'm trying to do a wyoming through Montana look but use the Southern type rock color with yellows,redish brown etc.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

If it's paint absorbsion issues you're facing ...

Try spraying a test-piece of the ceiling tiles with a Kilz oil-based primer (available in a spray can), let that dry, and then topcoat that with your intended latex colors.

That same method will likely not work on the foam, though ... the foam won't take kindly to oil primer. That said, I'm surprised that your foam isn't holding latex color OK. Are you using the standard "pink stuff" foam?

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like the ceiling tiles need to be sealed before adding color. A sealing coat of white latex should work as a base then the coloring should go on very much like it does on the plaster molder rock.
Do test out the techniques on some scrap pieces.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

the paper of the celing tiles will absorb liquids like a sponge. Use a "thick" paint or use some plaster on the face of the tiles to seal them up and then paint as desired. Remember that rocks are rarely the same color from spot to spot so if the mix is not perfect it will be ok since weathering and mineral make up can greatly effect a rock's color.

Massey


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't make anything with WHITE plaster. The reason is, in the future after it's been painted, if any of it should chip, it will leave a very unsightly WHITE spot. Instead, mix some BROWN acylic or tempera paint, along with a little touch of yellow with the plaster itself. The paint can either be liquid or powder, it doesn't matter. When the plaster dries, it will be a beige color. Without a little yellow, it will come out as a very pale pink. Note that all water base paint dries to a little lighter shade than what it is when wet. All oil base paint dries to the opposite. Beige is not a MUST color. Any combination of other colors can be used to suit the modeler's taste. But beige is a good base color to work from. 

Ceiling tiles can be painted by first spraying them with KRYLON GRAY OR BROWN PRIMER. Though petrolium paints attack the foam of some types of type, for this reason, it's best to spray it in light spurts. If done with light passes, the jaggerness of the foam caused by the paint will add to the look of realism. After they're dry, they can be painted any color to suite. Be sure the color or colors you choose are either a flat or satin finish. Nothing looks more phoney than shiney rock. Usually it looks more convincing after several different EARTH TONES have been applied. But this part is soley up to the modeler's taste. Be sure to mask all track (including the ties) and anything thing else not wanted to be painted. Blue painters tape and newspaper work very well for this. All painting should be completey done in each area before the application of trees, bushes, grass, etc.

Grover


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you want to keep color consistency threw several different types of materials prime and seal all materials with a coat of Kilz latex primer sealer.
It will not hurt foam or plaster and if your having problems with absorption on the ceiling tiles give them a quick over spray with clear acrylic spray.

This is not a knock on Box Car Steve's choice of building materials, just that I would like to caution on the use of ceiling tiles in the construction of your layout, Older tiles have asbestos and the newer tiles have chemical fire retardants and fiberglass in their construction. Every time you break and open, sand, cut and shape these tiles you release into the air possible extremely harmful materials. 
To the older crowd this is no big deal but think about your kids and or grandkids?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Also give thought to where your layout will be located. A basement is a basement and a garage is a garage: dark, shadowy environments. If this is your area, go with lighter colors than you are looking for: the shadows will have a darkening effect on your layout and wash out delicate colors. To test this out, paint a scrap of your ceiling tile or foam, let it dry and then place it where your layout will be. It will surprise you to see how much color you lose.

Best wishes,


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> If it's paint absorbsion issues you're facing ...
> 
> Try spraying a test-piece of the ceiling tiles with a Kilz oil-based primer (available in a spray can), let that dry, and then topcoat that with your intended latex colors.
> 
> ...


I would not use oil based on the styrofoam. It will deform it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Buck,

Did you read my post? That's exactly what I said. Oil primer on the paper-based ceiling tiles, but not on the foam. 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

On my ROCK I didn't use any primer I just brushed the paint on, no problems at all on the ceiling tiles I used above the tunnel.


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*mountain building/ painting*

Thanks for all the great info guys! I figure I'll use some flat latex white on my foam board and the ceiling tiles........ never thought about health issue with the ceiling tiles! Thanks for all the help! Just want to do a good job! I like the ceiling tiles because they stack very nice....... guess I could cut long strips of foam board for that stacked rock! I'm having fun with my first layout and won't start the 2nd one untill I get the rock formations done on this layout.

latex primer.......ok!


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Post some pics when you're done.....


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*rock formations / painting*

I'll post some once I get that latex primer on it and some color! I haven't done any ART work since high school 30yrs. ago 4yrs. of Art classes...wow!


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*rock formations*

I did decide to prime all the mountain area's which will make it easier to paint and it will match better! I've put some photo's in my photo albums for those who want to look. Again thanks for your help guys on the rock formations....still have a long way to go! :thumbsup:


----------

